# 10/22 folding stock...legal??



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

id like to put this folding stock on my 10/22 

but im not sure if its going to be legal. any ideas where i can find out if its legal or does anyone know the law? im pretty tired right now, i can do a search later. i just though somebody might know the ohio law off the top of their head.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes it is legal. As long as the total length of the gun is over 26'' or 28'' (cannot recall exactly) long with the stock extended you are okay. Barring any weird local rules you will be okay.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes its legal as long as it reaches minimum lengths open with barrel


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks, its going to be for backpacking during squirrel season. locals probably wont care where i plan on going. i just want something light and compact.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

26" overall FOLDED 16" barrel if it is under 26" overall you will be manufacturing a handgun. I can't believe the stock maker would distrubute a stock that would not be legal.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have two Berretta folding shotguns. They are both single shots . One is a 12 gauge and the other a 20 gauge. When they are folded you could almost fit one in a violin case.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Whaler said:


> I have two Berretta folding shotguns. They are both single shots . One is a 12 gauge and the other a 20 gauge. When they are folded you could almost fit one in a violin case.


Do you want to sell those?
Delonte West


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

leupy said:


> I can't believe the stock maker would distrubute a stock that would not be legal.


That's a faulty line of reasoning. You can buy a 10.5" barreled upper for your AR15 directly from the manufacturer without any kind of special paperwork. Slap it on your normal lower & you're a serious felon.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It is legal if used with a rifle barrel of at least 16.25" long. Any barrel that is shorter than 16.25" long is considered a Handgun Barrel.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Wonder what the legal ramifications are for having it loaded in the backpack? Assuming it would be a concealed weapon then. ??Possibly?? Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes I would say that would be considered concealed weapon


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

If it's concealed.... well....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

A loaded rifle in a Backpack would not be practical anyway.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Jigging Jim said:


> A loaded rifle in a Backpack would not be practical anyway.


jim i disagree, if you understand the mechanics of a 10/22, then a loaded mag is the easiesy way of packing in a 22 round until ready to hunt or kill.... its a rotary mag and very compact, especially when its loaded inside the rifle, now my question is, scope or not???


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I personally would sight it in with iron sights and then put a rugged 4x scope on top. If the scope fails, Irons are ready to go. A fixed power would be the most durable design of scope. I chose 4x because of the availability from most manufacturers. A 2.5 might be ideal. Any shot on small game out to 50-70 yards is do-able with 2.5 to 4x.


----------

